# Tìm đại lý, nhà phân phối độc quyền nước giặt Thái Savil chiết khấu cao toàn quốc



## hanguyen (14/12/21)

*Hiện nay, Toàn Thắng Foods đang cần tìm các đại lý tại địa phương để phân phối sản phẩm nước giặt Thái Sivil với nhiều đặc điểm nổi bật. Sản phẩm được sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật, hiện đại, an toàn, chất lượng, mùi thơm lưu lại trên quần áo rất lâu, quần áo xốp hơn, sạch hơn, không làm bụi bẩn bám trên vải,… Đặc biệt, nước giặt Savil lưu giữ hương thơm và giá cả cạnh tranh với tất cả các dòng nước giặt xả sản xuất tại Thái Lan đang bán tại thị trường Việt Nam.*

*Ưu điểm của nước giặt Thái Savil*
*Nước giặt Thái Savil* là mặt hàng tiêu dùng tích hợp 6 tính năng công dụng trong 1 sản phẩm, đáp ứng nhu cầu của hầu hết chị em phụ nữ Việt:

·        Công nghệ giặt đánh bay vết bẩn

·        Thay thế nước xả vải, tiết kiệm chi phí 

·        Lưu giữ mùi hương trong thời gian dài

·        Không làm phai màu quần áo, lưu giữ màu vải siêu tốt

·        Không gây kích ức và đảm bảo an toàn cho da

·        Có thể sử dụng cả cho máy giặt và giặt tay

Sản phẩm được sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật, hiện đại, an toàn, chất lượng, mùi thơm lưu lại trên quần áo rất lâu, quần áo xốp hơn, sạch hơn, không làm bụi bẩn bám trên vải,…

*Nước giặt Savil với 2 hương thơm rõ ràng cho bạn lựa chọn: *

·        Nước giặt Savil màu đỏ  –  Tươi mát, dịu dàng của Hoa và Lá

·        Nước giặt Savil màu đen – Ấm áp hương Gỗ






*Quyền lợi của đại lý bán hàng tiêu dùng *
Khi trở thành đại lý *nước giặt Thái* của Toàn Thắng Foods, bạn sẽ được hưởng những quyền lợi như:

·        Hàng hóa luôn đảm bảo chất lượng

·        Được lấy hàng với mức giá chiết khấu tốt nhất.

·        Sản phẩm với đầy đủ giấy tờ công bố, hoá đơn bán hàng, hoá đơn VAT

·        Được hỗ trợ trong việc lấy hàng Thái Lan chính hãng và giúp bạn vận chuyển hàng hóa một cách có lợi nhất.

·        Đảm bảo chất lượng hàng tốt nhất, hàng hóa được vận chuyển trực tiếp từ Thái Lan, hàng hóa có chứng nhận nhập khẩu và đơn vị sản xuất.

·        Hỗ trợ giao hàng trong nội và ngoại thành thành phố Hà Nội, các tỉnh khác ngoài thành phố.

·        Hỗ trợ hình ảnh, báo giá sản phẩm. Giúp bạn có thể bán hàng qua zalo, facebook cùng các trang web thương mại điện tử như Shopee, Lazada, Sendo,…

*Hợp tác bán hàng tiêu dùng Thái Lan cùng Toàn Thắng Foods*
Hiện nay, Toàn Thắng Foods đang mở rộng đầu tư và vận hành một chuỗi hệ thống cửa hàng tiện ích bán lẻ mang thương hiệu Toàn Thắng Foods: hàng xuất xứ 100% Thái Lan

Với mong muốn đem đến cho người tiêu dùng Việt nhiều sự lựa chọn, được sử dụng những sản phẩm chất lượng hơn, giá cả hợp lý và an toàn hơn cho sức khỏe. Toàn Thắng Foods đang cần tìm những đối tác, cửa hàng có uy tín và năng lực để cùng hợp tác kinh doanh.

Ngoài ra, Toàn Thắng Foods chuyên cung cấp sỉ các mặt hàng tiêu dùng, *hóa mỹ phẩm*, hàng nông sản, nước giải khát … Thái Lan với hơn 1000+ sản phẩm cho bạn chọn lựa. 

*Nếu bạn thực sự quan tâm và có mong muốn hợp tác lòng liên hệ :*

*Savil – Hương hoa Pháp luôn bên bạn!*

Địa chỉ: Km15 Đại lộ Thăng Long, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0936.256.111
Website:  toanthangfoods.com
Email: toanthang117@gmail.com


----------

